# Link aus Applet nach X Sekunden schließen?



## Nobody85 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man einen Link, der durch ein Applet geöffnet wurde auch durch einen Befehl vom Applet aus nach X Sekunden wieder zu schließen?

Ich öffne den Link folgendermaßen:
getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("http://www.testlink.de"), "_blank");


Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Gruß
Nobody85


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mai 2007)

Nein, Webseiten kannst du mit Applets generell nicht schließen. Du kannst nur neue Seiten laden.
In deinem Fall oben hat der Browser die Kontrolle über die neu geöffnete Seite. Da kommst du gar nicht mehr ran (_blank).
Wenn du aber das Applet in ein Frameset einbaust, kannst du eine geöffnete Seite auch wieder entfernen.


----------



## Nobody85 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Will nur noch einmal rückfragen ob ich es richtig verstanden habe:
War es so gemeint, dass die Seite in der das Applet eingebettet ist ein Frameset mit 2 Frames ist, in den einen kommt das Applet und in das andere kommen die sich öffnenden Seiten?

Wenn ja, wie kann ich denn solche Links in Beispeilsweise dem Frame "LinkFrame" öffnen bzw. auch wieder schließen?

Würde mich über einen kurzen Tipp freuen!

Gruß
Nobody85


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mai 2007)

Genauso hatte ich es gemeint.  
Wie gesagt, ein direktes Schließen ist nicht möglich, Aber du kannst jede mögliche Webseite nachladen. Damit wäre ein Schließen quasi möglich. Das Schließen des Browserfensters ist via Applet nicht möglich.

Brauchst du ein Code-Beispiel?


----------



## Nobody85 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Manchmal kommt man nicht auf die einfachsten Ideen. Ich dachte mir die ganze Zeit "wie schließe ich einen Frame". Ok einen leeren Laden ist eine alternative 

Ich habe mal was zusammenprogrammiert kann aber noch nicht 100%ig sagen ob es geht. Mit Google hats schonmal funktioniert. Falls ich später noch auf Probele stroße komme ich gerne auf das Programmbeisspiel zurück !


Vielen Dank nochmal!

Gruß
Nobody85

PS Gutes Forum mit Netten Usern :applaus:


----------

